

CSS Frameworks + CSS Reset: Design From Scratch - drm237
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/09/21/css-frameworks-css-reset-design-from-scratch/
You don't have to write the same CSS-code or (X)HTML-Markup over and over again. Whatever project you're starting to work with, at some point you have to define classes and IDs you've already defined in your previous web-projects. To avoid unnecessary mistakes you might want to start not from a blank file, but from an almost "perfect" scratch. 
======
bootload
thanks for adding this I've been looking for this kind of flexible approach .
Here's another article taking a different tack ~
[http://mondaybynoon.com/2007/08/27/please-do-not-use-css-
fra...](http://mondaybynoon.com/2007/08/27/please-do-not-use-css-frameworks/)

